# Que vergüenza, me he quedado sin teclado (Solucionado)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, ayer actualice mi sistema que estaba algo descuidado y actualizo todo Xorg, lo malo es que despues de la actualización me he quedado sin teclado al iniciar las X, no tengo logs, se borran al hacer CTRL+ALT+Clavija poruqe no hay otra forma de apagar el equipo, sin teclado estoy muerto  :Sad:  ya probe en fluxbox y dwm y nada

Vi que quitaron la USE hal de Xorg y creo que no hay cambios en la configuración por lo que mi xorg.conf debería funcionar ¿o no?. También me percate de que las teclas de brillo de pantalla, volumen, etc, siguen funcionando.

¿Sugerencias? ¿Qué información necesitan para ayudarme?

----------

## MarcosAR

Intestaste instalar hal de nuevo ?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *MarcosAR wrote:*   

> Intestaste instalar hal de nuevo ?

 

Nunca he usado Hal o el hot plugin para configurar los dispositivos (de hecho no uso hal), creo que eso ha sido un problema ciertamente.

----------

## rivapic

Yo lo arregle añadiendo en make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"
```

y depues,

```
emerge xorg-drivers
```

por ultimo desactivamos la opción para agregar dispositivos automáticamente en el xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

EndSection
```

Seguro que no es la solución mas correcta pero me funciono. 

Esto lo hice después de no ser capaz de migrar de hal a udev.

----------

## vincent-

La solución está aquí http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, gracias por la ayuda.

El problema esta resuelto, no había encontrado el documento que marcan arriba y que efectivamente contiene la solución.

Gracias nuevamente y saludos.

----------

